
Voyager – Kubernetes HAProxy ingress released - tamalsaha001
https://github.com/appscode/voyager/releases/tag/7.0.0-rc.0
======
tamalsaha001
We have released Voyager 7.0.0-rc.0 with including truly seamless config
reload using HAProxy 1.8.8, TCP SNI support, OAuth2 authentication and issuing
wildcard certificate using Let's Encrypt.

